# Please come to fun match- Rally O!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So Tally and I are learning how to host a match with our friend Shannan at Happy Tails in Portland Maine. Will anyone from GRF join in the fun?:wavey:

APDT Rally-O Fun Match

We will be hosting our first APDT Rally-O Fun Matches of the year with many more to follow!

Date: Sunday, June 7th
Time: 9am to 12pm/1pm to 4pm

APDT Rally-O Fun Match open to all dogs!

Pre-entries will be accepted by mail until June 4th (no email entries). Day of match entries will be accepted if match limits have not been met. Limit – 30 runs per match (60 total for day).


Location Details:

•Indoor match on rubber flooring.
•Limited crating space available.
•Food will be available for delivery.


Fun Match Details:

•You do not have to be registered with APDT to enter in matches, but you do need to be registered prior to entering APDT sanctioned Rally-O trials.

•Competitors may enter all classes, regardless of experience.

•Placement ribbons will be awarded to the top 4 teams at the end of each class. Only first run in each class will be judged for placement.

•Levels 2 and 3 are performed off-leash.

•FEO runs are allowed in any class and may be performed on leash. Please indicate any classes entered as FEO. FEO runs will be judged, but you will not earn placement.

•Food rewards may be used in accordance with APDT Rally-O rules.

•Walk through will take place 15 minutes before the start of each class.

FOR MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE CONTACT SHANNAN: [email protected]


To receive a Fun Match flyer and entry form, please send an email request to: [email protected]

OR CLICK HERE: APDT Rally Match Flyer_Entry.pdf


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe it's time to bring Riley out for some more Rally . We have not done Rally since last fall. I like to test him to see what he remembers:.
Then we would get to meet!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Uncle Riley would be a very exciting guest!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Can goofy Golden boys with a zest for life attend?
Can they bring their uncoordinated handlers who dont know a hoot about APDT rules?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Uncle Riley would be a very exciting guest!


I'm sure Uncle Riley will be quite entertaining. He likes to be naughty in the ring sometimes :uhoh: I haven't been embarrassed by him in a few months. I guess I'm about due.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, APDT has no rules! Well, that's not true, but it's extremely loosey goosey. It does have some rules that AKC doesnt lol, like no professional handlers . .


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

I am going to try to make the match with Cramer. I just started Rally 4 weeks ago and am really enjoying it. The Lakes Region Kennel Club is having a fun match this Sunday May 10th that I will be attending. Jill I love Tally's picture on this weeks GR Weekly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It would be really fun to meet Cramer. I have been devoting myself to a nonstop lobby/pleading festival for Tally's mom to be bred to Yogi in August,lol. . . Don't know if it will work, but I when I see Cramer's beautiful face I get re-inspired!


----------

